# which rod??



## russ722 (May 30, 2005)

i just bought a DAIWA SEALINE SL20SH reel, what would be the ideal lenght rod to get for casting from shore? i was also wondering what do i need to look for in a rod as far as action/weight that can be thrown? oh and do i need to do any modifacations to get this reel to cast out far? thanks for the help guys


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

i would go with the Tica 10' extra heavy or the 11'6" tica extra heavy,, not expensive and the best bang for ya buck,, for under a $100.00, even cheaper on ebay


----------



## 8AnBait (Jun 24, 2002)

yeah if you want to have it reraped 4 months down the road for 200


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Russ, what kind of rod your going to be looking for depends a lot on what your going to be useing it to fish for. Slosh 20s will be fine for striper on down I would say but I am sure there are some who use them for Drum fishn too.
I would say while your getting use to thrown it I would install both red breaks till your thumb gets to know this reel on a personal level and that still dont say that you may not get a *as I like to call them* a professional over cast, others call them blow ups and bird nest.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

8AnBait said:


> yeah if you want to have it reraped 4 months down the road for 200



well in that case send it back and get a new one ,,, Ticas come with a that option also. if they break send it in for a new one eh!


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

8AnBait said:


> yeah if you want to have it reraped 4 months down the road for 200


Is that typical for the Ticas? Never had a problem with my 10' or 12' Tica and they're going on it's 4th season. Never tossed anything more than 5+bait on the 10' and 8nbait is my max for the 12'. Battled more cownose and critters than drummies than I'd liked but besides a popped guided due a sliding glass door, I've never had a problem with mine _(queue sound of knocking on wood)_.

My 10' is matched with the 20SHV - it's a nice setup IMHO.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Russ it depends on what type of fishing you are gonna do. I will use that same reel for fishing on a boat. But for surf fishing the rod depends on wheather you are trying to cast for long distance, then use a rod that is 10 to 12 feet long but most caster feel more comfortadle using a 10 ft. rod. If you are casting just shor of the breakers then a rod that is 7 to 9 feet will do.

When you go to buy your fishing rod pick it up and play with it some pretend that you are fishing with it and see how it feesl in your hands. Bend the rod and feel the action that it has, make sure that it has the action and feel that is comfortable to you. You might want to mount your reel on the rod to see if the whole system is balanced right for you.

Hope this helps you.

Rick


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

chest2head&glassy said:


> Is that typical for the Ticas? Never had a problem with my 10' or 12' Tica and they're going on it's 4th season. Never tossed anything more than 5+bait on the 10' and 8nbait is my max for the 12'. Battled more cownose and critters than drummies than I'd liked but besides a popped guided due a sliding glass door, I've never had a problem with mine _(queue sound of knocking on wood)_.
> 
> My 10' is matched with the 20SHV - it's a nice setup IMHO.


nicely said i will add


that is my set up for the slosh 20 and i have the slosh 30 on a 12' ,had only one problem with a tica and i snaped it right in half during a cast,, but other than that i have had no problems with a tica and i love them. If i buy or do buy a new rod it will be a tica or a nice custom,, unless its one i need for people that doesnt have there own gear that really doesnt fish to much. and i take them.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

There seems to be a QC issue with the guides on the (newer) TICA. Yes they will replace them but then you have to ship the rod out.

But russ the first thing you need to do is decide on the target application. I have seen the 20 used with 1509's. 8-N-bait will work fine with that reel on the right rods also long range surf fishing tossing over the outer bar for smaller things. It depends on what you are doing.


----------



## russ722 (May 30, 2005)

i just need something to cast out far with. fishing for anything. 

what is 8nbait?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

russ722 said:


> i just need something to cast out far with. fishing for anything.
> 
> what is 8nbait?



8nbait is 8 oz of weight (sinker) and a chunk of bait therfore 8nbait


----------



## russ722 (May 30, 2005)

thanks. learn something new all the time.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Fishman said:


> 8nbait is 8 oz of weight (sinker) and a chunk of bait therfore 8nbait



so yer tossing around 9-10 oz's..........sumthin...which made me cringe when I used ta cast 8Nbait with on my Tica 11'6.....

nice rod...but the guides are a question...but a great 6Nbait rod...6oz stingsilver rod.....  IMHO


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i've got the 10"XH tica with the 525mag and i can throw 8 in a pinch... i'm by no means experienced, and i can get 40yrds out of 8 with a little wind in my face. i can get 6 out there like it's my job... and it'll make a stingsilver disappear. haven't got it bowed up hard yet, but i've had no problem steering rays around with it. i've also got a 9" tica and haven't had any problems with it. they're awesome rods for the price. like fishbone said... next rod will be a tica or a custom.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

what I plan ta do if I ever get a 12ft tica is to cut tha tip, back a foot.....might make a legitamate 8nbait rod.....but then again...why not jus get a 11ft OM heavy?.....which have a lot better set of guides than the Tica's


----------



## cgravier (Jun 18, 2005)

*spend the extra 50 bucks*

i would get an ocean master 12 ft. my 10ft tica just lost the inside part of the eye which i heard will cost 20bucks to replace the whole eye at 17th.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Um....can't you just replace the ceramic insert? SkateKiller was just complaining that he lost the ceramic insert in his Tica tip guide and the kid behind the counter at a tackle shop in Florida took a lighter to the tip, then a knife, ended by cutting off the tip and putting a different tip entirely on it.

I know I've seen ceramic inserts for sale.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

digital dagger has lamiglass surf series for less than $100...up to 11'(?)...might want to look into them...never seen a bad lami...


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

I've got an 11'0" Tica spinning rod that I bought in May. A month later, I noticed that the ceramic insert on the tip was gone. Last week, while in Nags Head for vacation, I took it to TW's. They replaced the tip.

The next day, I tossed a gotcha into the surf and noticed that the tip had broken off during the cast. When I took it back to TW's I was told that the line must have wrapped around the rod tip and consequently broke it. Now... I must admit that I don't believe that happened. For had such happened, I would not have had the length of cast that I'd just achieved. My belief is that they actually applied too much heat to the rod end when affixing the replacement tip... and that the heat burned and weakend the tip.

In any case, they cut an inch off and put another tip on... this time it casted like a champ and held up during a 20 minute fight with a monster ray/skate in the ocean.

I can do 5&bait and even 6&bait without a problem. Don't think I'm ready for anything heavier yet... even with a bionic finger.

Jim


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

digital dagger has a lami surf series for less than $100...


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

rattler said:


> digital dagger has a lami surf series for less than $100...


is this rod still for sale or is it sold and what size is it, if thats the case i might wanna purchase it.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The Lami surf series is their version of the chinese surf rods to compete with Tica and the like.
http://www.lamiglas.com/prod_indiv.php?groupid=40
I don't know anyone who has tried these rods foo 8-n-bait, but I have heard very positive reports on these rods over all. I do own a Tica Conv 12 foot which I would let go of(after which I will either buy a OM or have custum built depending on the financal timing).


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Well yall know me and I just got to stir the pot up so here goes,,, had my ear to the trash can and heard OM is coming out with a new rod  I will do a little more diggn in the garbage to see what can be found out.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Shooter said:


> Well yall know me and I just got to stir the pot up so here goes,,, had my ear to the trash can and heard OM is coming out with a new rod  I will do a little more diggn in the garbage to see what can be found out.


I heard it still in the prototype stage.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

there is also a prototype of a fiber carbon rod that a friend of mine was playing with down at hatters jacks a few weeks back. And he said that thing is awsome. Didnt know if any of yas have heard anything on it.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

fishbone4_14_74 said:


> there is also a prototype of a fiber carbon rod that a friend of mine was playing with down at hatters jacks a few weeks back. And he said that thing is awsome. Didnt know if any of yas have heard anything on it.


Yep the "Inferno" and "Nail". Got to toss the nail and if the inferno is not supposed to be as stiff, it is a heck of a rod. But for $500 I think I'll wait awhile.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

*bionic finger*



JimInVA said:


> I've got an 11'0" Tica spinning rod that I bought in May. A month later, I noticed that the ceramic insert on the tip was gone. Last week, while in Nags Head for vacation, I took it to TW's. They replaced the tip.
> 
> The next day, I tossed a gotcha into the surf and noticed that the tip had broken off during the cast. When I took it back to TW's I was told that the line must have wrapped around the rod tip and consequently broke it. Now... I must admit that I don't believe that happened. For had such happened, I would not have had the length of cast that I'd just achieved. My belief is that they actually applied too much heat to the rod end when affixing the replacement tip... and that the heat burned and weakend the tip.
> 
> ...


 For finger problem with casting spinning reels, buy a cheap golf glove (about $7) for the hand holding line. I did and am I ever thankful I saw a guy on Bogue pier doing it. Ever since never had a sore finger from throwing my and my 2 sons heavers anymore.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

RoryGoggin said:


> Um....can't you just replace the ceramic insert? SkateKiller was just complaining that he lost the ceramic insert in his Tica tip guide and the kid behind the counter at a tackle shop in Florida took a lighter to the tip, then a knife, ended by cutting off the tip and putting a different tip entirely on it.
> 
> I know I've seen ceramic inserts for sale.



Rory when replacing rod guides or tips the insert is not replaceable they have to replace the whole tip which can be done at the shop and replace the guide which can be done at the shop if they are set up to do it or sent out to a rod repairman. 

Most shops around this area send there rods out for repaire except for when a tip is needed. I have done plenty of tips when I worked at a local tackle shop.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

fishloser said:


> For finger problem with casting spinning reels, buy a cheap golf glove (about $7) for the hand holding line. I did and am I ever thankful I saw a guy on Bogue pier doing it. Ever since never had a sore finger from throwing my and my 2 sons heavers anymore.



Why dont you spend the 17 bucks and get the cannon installed on the rod? You wrap it and cast it. It is made by breakway and is sold on www.digitaldagger.com.

On another note i have 7 tica's never had a problem with any of them. Ranging from 7-11'6 ft. Throw from .5oz-8nbait. 

Does anyone have experience with the Lami Surf king?
Tiny


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

*what type rod?*

so what type rod should i use for this reel? 
spinning, casting , conventional ? this will be for surf fishing. also what action for tossing live bait.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

If you are talking about the sl20sh then it is coventional, so thats the type rod you buy


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

so i take it a spinning rod wouldnt work with the diawa sl20 reel? any issues doing this?


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Yes - guides are smaller on the conv rod.


----------



## russ722 (May 30, 2005)

ok im lost i cant use a spinning surf rod beca  use the guides are bigger?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Th rod is slpined different. Ask a rod builder he can tell you why I cannot explain it properly.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> so i take it a spinning rod wouldnt work with the diawa sl20 reel? any issues doing this?


Yes you can use a spinner with a conv. But you will lose distance doing this and as Fishman said the rod is splined different which means you could break your rod easier fighting a large fish.Your better off just buying a rod that is designed for the reel you are using.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

ok i understand now. what do you recommend for me to get? if im not mistaking , arent most conventional rods only 7 ft or less? i need something to cast from shore with this reel.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

As many many post have responded to this thread there are the Tica's as well as OM's,daiwa's etc. My suggestion would be too go to a local tackleshop and ask them. They should be able to match your needs and budget with what you want the rod to do.


BTW, most of my conv rods are 10' or longer.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Take a ride down to Lighthouse Tackle they have lots of surf rods in stock most of those guys are surf fisherman. also check out OE2 for rods not sure of any other tackle shops in the area.

Lighthouse would be my fist stop. 

Just mt .02 cent


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks all, for the help and info.


----------

